# Trying a different questionaire, something is fisy about my MBTI type.



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<.<...so yeah still can't relate to those crappy INFP descriptions...especially when they say stuff about conflict avoidence.....when in fact I trigger conflict for fun. So ahre goes with the stickied questionaire...which seems to point towards type 6 in the enneagram, but idk what MBTI type.

*1. What are 5 key qualities about you, and what is each of their direct opposites?*

1. I'm loyal to my ideals or to what I consider to be fair / right. The opposite would be to betray myself and what I believe to be fair/correct.
2. I know how to think for myself, how to think critically. The opposite would be "sheep", to be a loyal blind fool, too lazy to hunt down the truth.
3. I'm strong willed when it comes to things I care about. The opposite would be weak willed doormat.
4. I'm flexible and adaptable, open minded. The opposite would be rigid and closed minded.
5. I have the courage to face myself and my own demons/weaknesses, to stand my ground and continue going when the going gets tough. The opposite would be a coward who runs from his own shadow.

*
2. Now explain why each of the opposites COULD be you and why it might be GOOD to be that opposite characteristic. Own them even if they are negative traits.*

1. Betraying myself can be good when my ideals would bring harm to others, its never good to be too thick headed about things nomatter how important they are.
2. Following the pack could mean survival where questioning things may mean death, so in this being a blind fool can be useful.
3. Being weak willed is good when others are trying to set me on the right path, because then I'd listen in stead of backtalking and questioning.
4. Being rigid about something that is true, right and fair in the face of amorality is a quality.
5. I'll use a quote for cowardace:


> Slip out the back before they know you were there
> And at the worst you'll see nobody cares
> Cos you don't wanna be around when it all goes down
> Even heroes know when to be scared



*3. What would you say to a 5-year-old child if he or she asked you what the purpose of life is?*

 to explore the mysteries of life. *pat*

*4. What type of advice would you give that same child on how to survive in this world?*

Believe in yourself and have courage, but be smart about what you do. *pat*

*5. If you were told you only had one year to live from today, and it was 100% guaranteed that you would die exactly 1 year from now, what would you do in that year?*

I'd live life to the fullest, no regrets, no excuses and I'd be honest with people in my life. I'd want to know and expereince as much as I could.

*6. Why aren't you doing this now?*

One word: Fear.

*7. What do you really want in your truest self?*

To be strong and safe through my own strength, to find someone I can share life with and to explore the mysteries of existence, to defend and help those I care about, to seek the truth ruthlessly and fiercly, without delusions.

*8. What have you substituted/settled for compared to what you really want?*

I haven't setteled for anything nor substituted it with anything. I am my truest self.
*
9. What are your defense mechanisms?*

I get logical, stubburn and critical of others, myself. I'll seem intimidating and abrasive. I'll rationalize and project my fears onto others.

*10. What are some good habits that are needed for living a healthy adult life?*

To be true to yourself, to find your personal meaning in life, to live not just exist regardless of what criticism others throw your way.

*11. What are you like in relaxed and non-threatening situations?*

:mellow: Funny, engaging, friendly and aproachable

*12. What is your predominant fault?*

My faliure of self confidence and tendency to question myself.

*13. Think of a time when you felt at ease and connected to yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?
*
Everything seems interconnected, like one giant organism and all is well with the universe....serenity.

*14. Think of a time when you felt anxious and disconnected from yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?*

The world is dangerous, life is short and brutal. I'm alone and feel alienated, can't relate to others and humanity in general is making too many stupid mistakes. I hate eveything and everyone. Is this....pointless?

*15. What is an addiction or urge that seems to drive you as almost as if you’re not in control? Almost like an alien force that drives or pushes you down.*

I question everything, need certainty and meaning. So I seek the truth and my own meaning in,life...its like an instinct.

*16. What things do you feel you cannot do because they might jeopardize your survival?*

To show weakness and vulnerability is dangerous, this includes being open about how I feel emotionally on the inside. I'd like to keep it hidden from people I don't trust. To trust without questioning and proof or to surrender authority to another person I can not trust. To follow my reactive side into confrontation when that may get me killed.

*17. What do you need in your life to face your fears?*

Inner strength a certain internal stability, being able to rely on myself.  encouragement and support from loved ones, stable home enviroment, a certain degree of physical security. Information is power so yeah info plz.
*
18. What is your own personal mission statement?*

I want to live not just exist.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, already at answer 1.2 you showed inferior Fe.



> *ITP* (fe): "...people are so easily manipulated and shallow. I can see how things really work, I couldn't possibly play along. Isn't anyone able to think for themselves?"


Maybe we should follow that for a bit.

Check these out:
The Form of the Inferior - ITPs
INTP Personal Growth


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Well, already at answer 1.2 you showed inferior Fe.
> 
> 
> Maybe we should follow that for a bit.
> ...


Hmm, thx. This could be a good lead. Some reasons why I'm rethinking this is because I seem to lack the emotionality of INFPs, conflict avoidence and many other stuff.

^^ how come you stayed INFP with that function setup and being type 6?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hmm I can relate to inferior Fe, especialy getting emotional about applying logic and becoming "dumb" under stress, rigid and sticking to logic..."HULK SMASH YOU FACE!!!". However I can't relate to INTPs lack of empathy. I can intuit and understand even if I can't exactly feel what others feel. I often verbalize whats actually going on with my girlfriend before she does, as I can read the emotion off her body language, understand context, tonality of voice. I also know exactly how to respond properly.

I'm completely lost on how to respond to social stuff thou and get nervous because I don't get wtf is going on most of the time (Fe sux). Noone should expect me to show emotion or concern in a social situation...I can't.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Rim said:


> Hmm, thx. This could be a good lead. Some reasons why I'm rethinking this is because I seem to lack the emotionality of INFPs, conflict avoidence and many other stuff.
> 
> ^^ how come you stayed INFP with that function setup and being type 6?


Well, it did make some bumps in the road, but even 6w5 can't hide the power of Fi :tongue:




> Hmm I can relate to inferior Fe, especialy getting emotional about applying logic and becoming "dumb" under stress, rigid and sticking to logic..."HULK SMASH YOU FACE!!!". However I can't relate to INTPs lack of empathy. I can intuit and understand even if I can't exactly feel what others feel. I often verbalize whats actually going on with my girlfriend before she does, as I can read the emotion off her body language, understand context, tonality of voice. I also know exactly how to respond properly.
> 
> I'm completely lost on how to respond to social stuff thou and get nervous because I don't get wtf is going on most of the time (Fe sux). Noone should expect me to show emotion or concern in a social situation...I can't.


It do sound like a lot of Fe, since Fi is more subjective oriented.
I got an INTP friend and he can feel empathy, he just doesn't really know when he's stepping over the line or is generally mean, lol :tongue:


> I can intuit and understand even if I can't exactly feel what others feel. I often verbalize whats actually going on with my girlfriend before she does, as I can read the emotion off her body language, understand context, tonality of voice. I also know exactly how to respond properly.


Maybe your Ti and Ne sees patterns from your past experiences (Si) with your Fe on the sidelines :wink:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Well, it did make some bumps in the road, but even 6w5 can't hide the power of Fi :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:crazy: I shall try the INTP title on and see whats cooking on the INTP forums!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@Acerbusvenator

:sad: I killed a bug without thinking and now I suddenly feel guilty :dry: I'm not kidding. This reminds me that sometimes I feel sorry for inanimate objects...wtf.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Doesn't sound like an INTP to me -.-

I got more xNFP from the OP.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

Rim said:


> I killed a bug without thinking and now I suddenly feel guilty :dry: I'm not kidding. This reminds me that sometimes I feel sorry for inanimate objects...wtf.


You're not alone in this. I genuinely feel sorry for inanimate objects if they break or get thrown out--as if they had feelings of their own.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Rim said:


> @_Acerbusvenator_
> 
> :sad: I killed a bug without thinking and now I suddenly feel guilty :dry: I'm not kidding. This reminds me that sometimes I feel sorry for inanimate objects...wtf.


Personally I can't kill animals that are larger than my thumb is wide because that would feel too wrong and the sound of breaking their body is disturbing.

But ants can burn in hell! :angry:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Doesn't sound like an INTP to me -.-
> 
> I got more xNFP from the OP.


Plz explain why you thought that.



Acerbusvenator said:


> Personally I can't kill animals that are larger than my thumb is wide because that would feel too wrong and the sound of breaking their body is disturbing.
> 
> But ants can burn in hell! :angry:


:crazy: that sounded disturbing and I imagined crunching bugs...ewwww.


I found that me an INTPs have a lot in common. Hmm..., thou I still think I have a strong fi. :\ its still difficult to get over the 9w1-ish touchy feely INFP descriptions :\ something ain't right with those (and all are like that).


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Rim said:


> :crazy: that sounded disturbing and I imagined crunching bugs...ewwww.
> 
> 
> I found that me an INTPs have a lot in common. Hmm..., thou I still think I have a strong fi. :\ its still difficult to get over the 9w1-ish touchy feely INFP descriptions :\ something ain't right with those (and all are like that).


lol, we're opposites then xD
Being a 6w5 INFP makes people confused.
I think being RLOAI confuses people even more since it is the most common for INFJs.



> Hmm..., thou I still think I have a strong fi.


I'd say that it might be your inferior Fe playing some pranks on you.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> lol, we're opposites then xD
> Being a 6w5 INFP makes people confused.
> I think being RLOAI confuses people even more since it is the most common for INFJs.
> 
> ...


^^ how so? Plz explain. I'm not sure I trust you to be honest >).


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Rim said:


> ^^ how so? Plz explain. I'm not sure I trust you to be honest >).


"lol, we're opposites then xD" <--- that was a misunderstanding



> Hmm..., thou I still think I have a strong fi.





> I'd say that it might be your inferior Fe playing some pranks on you.


INTP - Ti Ne Si Fe


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> "lol, we're opposites then xD" <--- that was a misunderstanding
> 
> 
> 
> INTP - Ti Ne Si Fe


Nah, you misunderstand I just tend to not trust others, unless they are family or very good friends. Stuff is worth testing thou.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Why? Because you have a strong Fi, and INTPs don't have strong Fi's. You also have a pretty weak Ti. INTPs don't have weak Ti's.


(Image has zero correlation with content of post)


----------



## zenity (Nov 6, 2011)

@Rim, how do you react when your buttons are pushed? I mean, beyond just criticality, rationalizing, and projection. What goes through your mind?

Inferior Te and Inferior Fe can have many similarities, both being rational functions with an objective, external focus.

In the grip, IFPs become focused on what others are doing wrong, as opposed to the ITPs focus on how others are making them feel. Both might become very emotional, but IFPs will focus their emotions on categorical judgments of others' competence while ITPs will accuse others of removing logic from the discussion and of trying to use the group feeling consensus against them.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

An INTJ I know wrote this



> DEMONIC PERSONALITY COMPLEX
> ISxJ's deep conceptual meaning is an area of the unknown and runs totally counter to the concrete structure needed
> INxJ's The past is highly irrelevant, and likely haunting
> IxTP's the personal factor in situations, or conscience might be a nagging, guilt-provoking issue we wish could go away.
> ...


Don't know if it helps, but worth a try.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

zenity said:


> @Rim, how do you react when your buttons are pushed? I mean, beyond just criticality, rationalizing, and projection. What goes through your mind?
> 
> Inferior Te and Inferior Fe can have many similarities, both being rational functions with an objective, external focus.
> 
> In the grip, IFPs become focused on what others are doing wrong, as opposed to the ITPs focus on how others are making them feel. Both might become very emotional, but IFPs will focus their emotions on categorical judgments of others' competence while ITPs will accuse others of removing logic from the discussion and of trying to use the group feeling consensus against them.


Continuous pushing of my buttons beyound my limit (my limit is high) makes me degenerate into violence and threats, the "in your face - ram you against the wall" kind of focused rage bent on physically removing the annoyance. <---pretty standard stuff.

Before this happens I'll be assertive, then suffer self doubt, questioning the other person's motivation, questioning myself, self criticism and criticism of others, stuburnness, cold logical thinking where I cease to consider the human approach I normally have, mental rigidity, then if it gets pushed more I get this sudden jolt where I feel dizzy (at this point I know I have to leave)...after which I get defensive-confrontational, irrational and loud (HULK SMASH)...further pushing leads to the above mentioned violence.

I'd call it lust for violence and hunger for crushing the other person's will. Normally I just walk away before this happens as the guilt trip afterwards is painful (unless I feel justified). In that moment I'm enjoying the rage however....


----------



## zenity (Nov 6, 2011)

@Rim

In some approximate order, it seems like you make a decision about the rightness or wrongness of something, defend that position, judge yourself and find yourself wanting, judge others and find them wanting, and become entrenched in your decision. You reject human considerations and more complex, nuanced assessment in favor of more straightforward, categorical thinking (which you consider to be "cold"), your thinking and possibly your awareness narrows and then you start to lose your sense of being in control.

I'm seeing a lot of focus on rational functions rather than irrational functions here. Notice how you're not really concerned about how you see things so much as questions of right and wrong, assessment and categorization rather than perception.

It also sounds like you consider yourself to normally have a human approach that disappears when you're in the grip, even though you don't really think of yourself as a traditional feeler.

Where do _you_ feel like your attention is directed in this state? Do you find yourself focusing more on the outside world, or on self-directed judgments or perceptions?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay, forget the questionnaires, they're usually needlessly convoluted and irrelevant to type (ugghh, I don't know where people get the patience to fill these things out). I recommend you just describe with one word what you start doing in your head when you hit the pillow at night, @Rim.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

*deleted*


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

@Rim bugs aren't inanimate! That's a simple definition you mucked up there, offer an alternate definition of the word to earn more Ti points. You can have some Ne ones too if it makes no sense to me :laughing: 

That said, I'm a Ti dom and I try not to kill anything, even ants, unless there's a reason to do so (and being annoying is not a reason) so don't let that put you off.


----------



## Hello Witty (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello, Rim! I like reading others' threads and try to figure them out. I decided to participate because I think I have something new to say. You seem to be a seeker and you are clearly sp/sx 6w7. Some of your answers tell more about your instincts and motivations so one can easily get confused. That's why I suggest that you ignore the stereotypes about MBTI types.

To me, you seem another ENTP. Ever thought of that? You trust your logic, even crave for having logic and possibilities to explain and understand your world. And you are clearly an intuitive. The way you write... And you keep searching for more and more information. I can see why you have thought you could be INFP though. But I don't think you are one, you have strict rules for yourself which is easily explained by looking at your Enneagram type. But that won't make you INFP. You might say you are an introvert, I could reply that sp could contribute. And ENTPs are not very extroverted extroverts, they are idea and possibility oriented people. You do not seem INTP to me, you seem more people and universum oriented than INTPs who are more private thinkers. At least consider ENTP, you said you are open minded and you would make a great one IMO.


----------



## featherfall (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree about ENTP. You talk about exploring the mysteries of life, questioning everything (both Ne) and finding your own truth (Ti). Extroversion/introversion in MBTI only means focus on external vs. internal world, not necessarily sociability.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's another way I thought of to determine your dominant function: where are you most original? When it comes to coming up with ideas in the realm of the metaphysical, the physical, the conceptual, or the evaluative? We can start here, and then progress to introversion/extraversion if you are unsure enough of this.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

featherfall said:


> I agree about ENTP. You talk about exploring the mysteries of life, questioning everything (both Ne) and finding your own truth (Ti). Extroversion/introversion in MBTI only means focus on external vs. internal world, not necessarily sociability.





Hello Witty said:


> Hello, Rim! I like reading others' threads and try to figure them out. I decided to participate because I think I have something new to say. You seem to be a seeker and you are clearly sp/sx 6w7. Some of your answers tell more about your instincts and motivations so one can easily get confused. That's why I suggest that you ignore the stereotypes about MBTI types.
> 
> To me, you seem another ENTP. Ever thought of that? You trust your logic, even crave for having logic and possibilities to explain and understand your world. And you are clearly an intuitive. The way you write... And you keep searching for more and more information. I can see why you have thought you could be INFP though. But I don't think you are one, you have strict rules for yourself which is easily explained by looking at your Enneagram type. But that won't make you INFP. You might say you are an introvert, I could reply that sp could contribute. And ENTPs are not very extroverted extroverts, they are idea and possibility oriented people. You do not seem INTP to me, you seem more people and universum oriented than INTPs who are more private thinkers. At least consider ENTP, you said you are open minded and you would make a great one IMO.


...yeah. I recntly (yesterday night) came to understand that I'm not an introvert...I'm just "fucked up". *Some of the more compeling reasons for JCF extroversion would be:*

- I need to write or debate, brainstorm in order to make sense of my chaotic thought processes / tyhoughts / ideas etc. I find it difficult to narrow things down without "seeing what I'm actually thinking". To simplify: I do the *Ne brain dump* and then sort through picking out what is useful.
- I have a certain need for attention that I'm unconfortable with at the same time.
- Most of my focus is on external things, especially patterns, options, possibilities, both positive and negative.
- I find it draining if there isn't anything to stimulate me and seem to gain energy from non social extroverting.
- I like debating ideas with others

*The reason I score introvert on tests:*

- I have psychological scarring from childhood, issues of abandonement to a group of people I percieved as hostile towards me. This basically makes me rebell against social stuff, groups of people, organizations, clubs etc and I keep others at a certain psychological distance. Basically I have a counterphobic stand on interacting with others whom i percieve as threatening. *In short: I'm afraid of people, especially groups of people.*

What kind of introvert would enjoy a concert such as this and then want more?







Unsure, I peged myself as ENFP. I will however look into ENTP as well.



JungyesMBTIno said:


> Here's another way I thought of to determine your dominant function: where are you most original? When it comes to coming up with ideas in the realm of the metaphysical, the physical, the conceptual, or the evaluative? We can start here, and then progress to introversion/extraversion if you are unsure enough of this.


Mostly evaluative, then conceptual. I tend to consider a lot of options / possibilities, data before I make decisions, however I do tend to folow gut feelings / impressions a lot (even if I evaluate them along the way).

PS: x.x I hate working with details and make mistakes when it comes to this....^^ I tend to procrastinate like crazy if I have to deal with many details.

The wikipedia ENTP description seems dead on:



> Myers-Briggs description
> 
> Using their primary function-attitude of extraverted intuition (Ne), ENTPs are quick to see complex interrelationships between people, things, and ideas. These interrelationships are analyzed in profound detail through the ENTPs auxiliary function, introverted thinking (Ti). The result is an in-depth understanding of the way things and relationships work, and how they can be improved. To the ENTP, competence and intelligence are particularly prized, both in themselves and in other people.
> 
> ENTPs are frequently described as clever, cerebrally and verbally quick, enthusiastic, outgoing, innovative, flexible, loyal, and resourceful. ENTPs are motivated by a desire to understand and improve the world they live in. They are usually accurate in sizing up a situation. They may have a perverse sense of humor and sometimes play devil's advocate, which can create misunderstandings with friends, coworkers, and family. ENTPs are ingenious and adept at directing relationships between means and ends. ENTPs devise fresh, unexpected solutions to difficult problems. However, they are less interested in generating and following through with detailed plans than in generating ideas and possibilities. In a team environment, ENTPs are most effective in a role where they can draw on their abilities to offer deep understanding, a high degree of flexibility, and innovative solutions to problems. The ENTP regards a comment like "it can't be done" as a personal challenge, and, if properly motivated, will spare no effort to discover a solution.












My tendency to procrastinate when facing details...seems very ENXP. I usually end up completing projects or work few hours before deadline with no sleep all freaking night.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not that well-versed in MBTI typing, but here are my thoughts:

It's interesting you're looking into ENTP, like me, @_Rim_. I would have guessed INFP here based on your responses. You seem to have that Fi-oriented strong sense of conviction, which, despite our similarities, I frankly lack.

I can easily see myself in some of your responses...others, not so much. I strongly related to #13 and 14. We seem to have a similar outlook on life and what to do with it as well. I feel that much in your answers was 641-related and not necessarily indicative of cognitive functions--I'm coming to the conclusion that, for that, you really have to think about the way your mind works.

I suppose there will still be noticeable differences between individuals regardless of sharing multiple types. If you know INFP isn't you, then it isn't you (I always test out as ISTP and never took MB seriously as a result). If ENTP fits you dead on, I recommend you declare it. Go down to the ENTP forum and see how much you have in common with the rest of us.

I'll tell you about being an ENTP:

*Something I've noticed is my sheer quantity of daily Si fails. I leave my umbrella in the classroom. I forget the keys. I forget to do the homework. I forget where I put my money. I forget everything. I have no control over this. It's like I cannot maintain a functional life on some days.

When I need something from someone, or I'm trying to persuade someone, there is a clear element of Fe-laced smarminess that kicks into place. I can read people and crowds really well. At times, Fe has even stopped me from speaking up...because it wouldn't be "polite" or "appropriate". There are other factors behind that, which you know about already, but it manifests that way in me.

In terms of Ti, damn, I am so quick to learn the system. I pick up on this in no time flat and am wrapping it around my finger within minutes. I'm really good at languages and working the system...do you find this is true for you?

Ne-dom basically means I have what other types call ADD. I have insanely good ideas, and I can't just sit down and read a book. I read one paragraph and I'm lost in thought. I read it again to comprehend it, and I get lost in thought. I try it again and...you can guess the result. I'm always called the "creative one", and I really do have another way of looking at the world than others do. At times that's painfully obvious. 

Does that help?

----
Edit: One other thing I forgot to add is the Ne/Fe loop--I call it the "Glorious Leader" complex. Don't tell me you've had thoughts like this in the past?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Rim
now that you mention ENFP, you do seem to have more bite to you than an INFP


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

holyrockthrower said:


> I'm not that well-versed in MBTI typing, but here are my thoughts:
> 
> It's interesting you're looking into ENTP, like me, @_Rim_. I would have guessed INFP here based on your responses. You seem to have that Fi-oriented strong sense of conviction, which, despite our similarities, I frankly lack.
> 
> ...


I marked what stuck out stronly as being stuff I can't help but do.

The forgetfullness / disorganization is really irking me at work where I require precision and good memory...no matter how hard I try...I still lose track of things, forget stuff I was supposed to do etc. I forget to call friends...:S sometimes for prolonged periods of time because "ooh shiny new idea I have to explore!....crap its 3 am again..what was I doing!?". etc...etc...etc..you won't believe how much I relate to that.

Also yes, I have a problem focusing and it manifests in the same way when reading, I'll get lost in thought or will sidetrack and add to the story by thinking about something related...sometimes unrelated things. Its difficult to maintain a straight focus and not to get sidetracked with something else.

For me its something similar to inatentive ADD, I'm not hyperactive. Its the same for you, right?

Unsure if this is Fe, but one on one I can be impressive, at least according to others. I find it easy to read groups and people, especially individuals and am aware of what is going on with them, despite being unable to feel the same way when someone cries in front of me..I won't feel the sorrow, however I will understand and be considerate. I know just what to say and when to say it...so I give off a good impression....UNLESS I have to impress a group or there are more people around...:S I tend to get stressed (fear of people) so I shut down, get awkward and want to escape. May act sleepy and arrogant while looking for an escape rout. I'm also good at presentations despite running high on anxiety.

Part of reading others is my "BS meter", idk why but face to face its very easy for me to spot exxageration, lies, the intent behind what is being said, does how he/she says it match what isbeing said? It makes me cringe when someone is lying and I'm completely aware of wtf is going on.

I also can't fake real concern and have difficulties conforting people. If I don't feel it, I can't mimic it and it shows that I actually am thinking kinda coldly and logically about how to "fix the situation" through fixing the problem, so people can cheer up. 

I don't know what you men by the system and if you mean foreign languages...then yeah I pick those up fast. English is my 4-th for example. If you meant something completely different ^^ then plz explain.

I do have a sense of conviction or something similar...I find it difficult to swallow amoral and annoying things, but in stead of being preachy and moralistic...I'm confrontational in a "leave me out of it / back off / you disgust me / you don't want to get on my bad side so drop it" kind of way. 

Also addicted to emotional highs and lows for some reason.....but percieve "whining" as weak.

-------------------------------

With all said i'm still self depracting and one could say shy, but it really is fear and anxiety.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Woah! 

So, i'm replying because I saw your signature in another thread and then noticed this thread while lurking. I just need to say: If you're a F-ed up/damaged ENFP; I don't even want to think what you'd consider me. ;-p

Now that that's out of the way- I can relate to quite a number of your responses. I probably would have put the exact same 5 traits for #1, myself. Also, as someone who spends a lot of time in the ENFP forum; I can say, from this survey- you'd pretty much fit right in there.

I'm no professional in typing, and have really spent the majority of my time researching my own type/ functions; but I'm mostly comparing your responses to what I've seen/recognized a lot of my fellow ENFP's posting about in the forum. 

Much luck to you! And if you'd like me to expand a little bit on the similarities; I wouldn't be opposed to it- I'd just need a little bit of time. Best of luck to you!


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Rim said:


> What kind of introvert would enjoy a concert such as this and then want more?


Three days of living in a tent with three other people (and in a group with another four others living "next door") followed by three more days in said tent while watching metal bands at a festival, pack up the tent at 2am on Monday and walk to the car and back twice with stuff (I'd guess 6 miles total) then a long drive home. Didn't sleep on the journey and proceeded to play four hours of worms before my no doubt extroverted friend kicked me out so he could sleep. I stayed up all day :laughing: 

What kind of introvert? An ISTP, aparently. The Introvert "I get tired when I socialise" and alleged INXX "sensory overload" do not apply.

That said "you behave like me so you're my type" is a poor way to decide your type, the stuff you highlighted by @holyrockthrower applies perfectly to me too, in fact the only bit I don't agree with is the mastery of language.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

asmit127 said:


> Three days of living in a tent with three other people (and in a group with another four others living "next door") followed by three more days in said tent while watching metal bands at a festival, pack up the tent at 2am on Monday and walk to the car and back twice with stuff (I'd guess 6 miles total) then a long drive home. Didn't sleep on the journey and proceeded to play four hours of worms before my no doubt extroverted friend kicked me out so he could sleep. I stayed up all day :laughing:
> 
> What kind of introvert? An ISTP, aparently. The Introvert "I get tired when I socialise" and alleged INXX "sensory overload" do not apply.
> 
> That said "you behave like me so you're my type" is a poor way to decide your type, the stuff you highlighted by @holyrockthrower applies perfectly to me too, in fact the only bit I don't agree with is the mastery of language.


:crazy: maybe you are mistyped haha. Introversion and extroversion isn't measured in sociability, it just happens to be part of gaining energy from being stimulated externally.

I can't really tell clearly because of my social anxiety, idk if its the anxiety that drains me or what but I know for sure that if I am completely alone without internet to reach someone....I get crazy and do random stupid stuff....if I have no access to new information...I can feel really bored and restless, down.

I know a couple of times I had nothing to do and the electric company cut the power so they can repair some connections or whatnot. Within an hour I was walking up and down in the middle of the yard trying to think of something to do hehe x.x...

<.< its true however that I don't crave socializing, I just like having people around and maybe doing things with them. Small talk about mundane stuff.........is :bored:.

Maybe the typical stuff about 6 applies to me as 6-es are supposed to be more ambiverted then anything.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Rim said:


> The forgetfullness / disorganization is really irking me at work where I require precision and good memory...no matter how hard I try...I still lose track of things, forget stuff I was supposed to do etc. I forget to call friends...:S sometimes for prolonged periods of time because "ooh shiny new idea I have to explore!....crap its 3 am again..what was I doing!?". etc...etc...etc..you won't believe how much I relate to that.
> 
> Also yes, I have a problem focusing and it manifests in the same way when reading, I'll get lost in thought or will sidetrack and add to the story by thinking about something related...sometimes unrelated things. Its difficult to maintain a straight focus and not to get sidetracked with something else.
> 
> For me its something similar to inatentive ADD, I'm not hyperactive. Its the same for you, right?


That does tend to be associated with Ne. Humans in general have monkey minds, but this is more of a problem for me than it is for others. I was never diagnosed with ADD, but my mother tries to tell me I have it, especially after my sister was diagnosed (She's an XNFP). I'm not hyperactive, I just have a mind that would prefer to think its own thoughts regardless of what it's supposed to be doing.

Ne's are the most likely to get diagnosed with ADD.



> Unsure if this is Fe, but one on one I can be impressive, at least according to others. I find it easy to read groups and people, especially individuals and am aware of what is going on with them, despite being unable to feel the same way when someone cries in front of me..I won't feel the sorrow, however I will understand and be considerate. I know just what to say and when to say it...so I give off a good impression....UNLESS I have to impress a group or there are more people around...:S I tend to get stressed (fear of people) so I shut down, get awkward and want to escape. May act sleepy and arrogant while looking for an escape rout. I'm also good at presentations despite running high on anxiety.
> 
> Part of reading others is my "BS meter", idk why but face to face its very easy for me to spot exxageration, lies, the intent behind what is being said, does how he/she says it match what isbeing said? It makes me cringe when someone is lying and I'm completely aware of wtf is going on.


Could be 6 going to 3, but the fact remains--this will manifest in your mind according to cognitive functions. An ISTP 6's way of shifting to three is gonna look a lot different from an ESTJ 6's way of doing it. I'm the same way as you, fwiw.

The second paragraph is likely not cognitive-function dependent. Also, it's not really a tendency I've noticed in myself (at least in comparison to others)--I do tend to magically know things about people, though. Again, I doubt this is MBTI dependent.




> I also can't fake real concern and have difficulties conforting people. If I don't feel it, I can't mimic it and it shows that I actually am thinking kinda coldly and logically about how to "fix the situation" through fixing the problem, so people can cheer up.


Lol, this. I've been trying to work on "empathy" for the last ten years or so. One time, on an airplane, this random woman burst into tears and started weeping on my shoulder. My first thought was, _OK, what do I do to get this to stop?_ I honestly couldn't feel for her and thought she was being a bit pathetic. I read her signals to try to get her to stop rather than feeling empathy well up from deep inside me. I think that's an Fe process as opposed to an Fi process.



> I don't know what you men by the system and if you mean foreign languages...then yeah I pick those up fast. English is my 4-th for example. If you meant something completely different ^^ then plz explain.


F'rinstance. My first day on the job, they showed me the clock-in machine. It recorded your clock-in time in 15-minute increments...if you came 7 minutes late, you'd be clocked in as being "on time". If you came 8 minutes late, you'd be clocked in as being "15 minutes late". I had to clock in and out twice daily--when I came in, when I took a break, when I came back from break, and when I went home. 

Please tell me what your thoughts on that are?



> I do have a sense of conviction or something similar...I find it difficult to swallow amoral and annoying things, but in stead of being preachy and moralistic...I'm confrontational in a "leave me out of it / back off / you disgust me / you don't want to get on my bad side so drop it" kind of way.


Not type dependent.



> Also addicted to emotional highs and lows for some reason.....but percieve "whining" as weak.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> With all said i'm still self depracting and one could say shy, but it really is fear and anxiety.


Not type dependent.

I recommend you take a look at this if you have not already done so. I find it to be very interesting and more accurate than most other tests I've found online. Let me know your results.

Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Rim said:


> I can't really tell clearly because of my social anxiety, idk if its the anxiety that drains me or what but I know for sure that if I am completely alone without internet to reach someone....I get crazy and do random stupid stuff....if I have no access to new information...I can feel really bored and restless, down.


This is extroversion, Rim. Anyone can be shy and withdrawn. I'm shy and withdrawn, because people were mean to me in grade school, and something of the mindset of "people don't like me, keep your distance" just stuck with me. I doubt that's enneagram-specific, and it's certainly not MBTI specific. 

For cognitive extroversion, you need to assess where you draw your energy from, how you process that, and how you discharge that. An extrovert will draw energy from something external, process inwardly, then need to put it back out there in some form. Yes, the internet counts.

An introvert will be the opposite--they'll draw something from the inside, put it out there, and then need to withdraw to regain energy.

My step-father is an INFP 9w1, and he appears a lot more outgoing than I do, because I put up a facade of reserve whereas he likes to merge. There are other factors that go into this, so go by cognitive functions and assess the way your own mind works. Don't go by the MBTI which is prone to bad results.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

holyrockthrower said:


> This is extroversion, Rim. Anyone can be shy and withdrawn. I'm shy and withdrawn, because people were mean to me in grade school, and something of the mindset of "people don't like me, keep your distance" just stuck with me. I doubt that's enneagram-specific, and it's certainly not MBTI specific.
> 
> For cognitive extroversion, you need to assess where you draw your energy from, how you process that, and how you discharge that. An extrovert will draw energy from something external, process inwardly, then need to put it back out there in some form. Yes, the internet counts.
> 
> ...


I'm at my most energized in "limit situations", you can call them emergencies. I like the rush, adaptability and fast paced thinking it requires. Fixing a problem is also fun. Either this or when I'm overstimulated enough to relax....which may just be the same thing. Brainstorming also makes me energetic, especially when there is a good topic to pull apart, I like interactive seminars at collage for this very reason.

Will respond to the other stuff soon.


> F'rinstance. My first day on the job, they showed me the clock-in machine. It recorded your clock-in time in 15-minute increments...if you came 7 minutes late, you'd be clocked in as being "on time". If you came 8 minutes late, you'd be clocked in as being "15 minutes late". I had to clock in and out twice daily--when I came in, when I took a break, when I came back from break, and when I went home.
> 
> Please tell me what your thoughts on that are?


^^; so you could come in to work up to 7 minutes late, leave 7 minutes before break time and arrive back 7 minutes after break, leave 7 minutes before actual going home time and still be recorded as on time every time? XD almost half an hour to avoid work.

Isn't Fe the one which feels for others and Fi with empathy, which is understanding without sharing the feeling?

Speaking of work ^^ I should get back to mine.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

@Rim no, I'm not mistyped. I can run around all day inside a Ti Ni loop coming up with plausible explanations why I'm type XXXX but it's only when *I see enough relatable concrete evidence* for a type that I adopt it, unshakably. I attempt to value outside opinion hence feeling the need to get someone to type me as the type I think I am (if "proof" of my being all INXX types and ISFJ is not in a thread this process was done through PM) but this was something I was blind to for a long time because it's driven by inferior Fe.

You've been at this a long time and have been typed all over the place, why do you think that is? Are others causing you to doubt your type or is it you? Why? Another thing is do you actually need people or are you just as happy when you have something to do? I basically use people when I'm bored but if I have a project I'm working on I can go weeks without any social contact in my free time. This might be researching/rebuilding/reinstalling my computer (much more fun than using it) or building headphone amps. These are more to think about than answer, I'm sure you can recall situations where you do both :happy:

Finally what are your thoughts/reactions to this thread?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

asmit127 said:


> @Rim no, I'm not mistyped. I can run around all day inside a Ti Ni loop coming up with plausible explanations why I'm type XXXX but it's only when *I see enough relatable concrete evidence* for a type that I adopt it, unshakably. I attempt to value outside opinion hence feeling the need to get someone to type me as the type I think I am (if "proof" of my being all INXX types and ISFJ is not in a thread this process was done through PM) but this was something I was blind to for a long time because it's driven by inferior Fe.
> 
> You've been at this a long time and have been typed all over the place, why do you think that is? Are others causing you to doubt your type or is it you? Why? Another thing is do you actually need people or are you just as happy when you have something to do? I basically use people when I'm bored but if I have a project I'm working on I can go weeks without any social contact in my free time. This might be researching/rebuilding/reinstalling my computer (much more fun than using it) or building headphone amps. These are more to think about than answer, I'm sure you can recall situations where you do both :happy:
> 
> Finally what are your thoughts/reactions to this thread?



*First how I react:* well, yeah I can relate. Its common for me to either not know what to say in situations like those and to be "emotionally removed" or at least not manifesting emotion. I can't fake it either....but I do feel guilt and this really depends. I have this weird tendency to care about some people enough to scrafice personal needs in attempts to fix their problems, confort them etc. Its especially problematic in relationships, because I tend to focus on that and neglect everything else. I also do care enough to stand up for others and it has gotten me into plenty of problems with opposition (I can be relentelss and strong willed). I'd go as far as to say that its selective for me, context dependent. I can be outraged, angry, sad, or happy about certain situations and apply a clearheaded rational approach in others. I can't say I'm unafected and emotionless, that would be a huge lie, but I also can't say that I'm sentimental and easaly swayed by emotion.

There was this situation where I was counseling so to say an old woman who was dieing alone at home. She cried so much about so many things and I felt nothing really other then guilt and kept thinking i should feel something more. I went because I knew that it gets her through another day but really I didn't want to go and I didn't seem to genuinely care. I understood that it isn't fair and I understood exactly what she must be thinking feeling. I don't really understand why I kept visiting thou. I kew it was hopeless and a matter of time. It would suck dieing like her thou....so I went because it was unfair and guilt drove me. I hate letting someone in need down, but I don't feel much in some situations...sadly.

.....I'll have to agree with you that when it comes to rebuilding my computer...its much more fun then using it. ^^ I like maximizing the potentioal of things, see how far I can boost, get the maximum out of the cooling system. I like ballancing performance haha ^^;. Its fun, so yeah its true true.

Honestly I like pushing and testing, its enjoyable..to me. So I like doubting, questioning my type because through this process I get to know myself better and can hear the input of others on the subject of how i am as well. I'm not afraid to stop when i hit some negative ground in who I am, its important to know imo.

Its especially enjoyable making something work that others have abandoned because they couldn't...its a challange. I like building from very little....however I may lose interest once I reach the goal.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

@_Rim_ perhaps you're just extroverted in a material sense, as in you're more energized by things around you than your own inner world. It's a similar way in which E-type 7's are extroverted. Perhaps you could just look past the social stuff and your feelings in situations and think if you use Ne primarily in every situation?

The things you listed for why you're probably an extrovert, I could relate to as well. Have you read about inferior functions for ENFPs too? Sorry if I'm saying things that have already been mentioned, I kind of skimmed the thread. I found that when reading the inferior function descriptions for ENPs and IFPs, the IFP one struck a chord with me, it gave me this gut feeling that I couldn't ignore. Is there any type you just feel more instinctively comfortable being?

As a bit of a side note, it's depressing you call yourself a fucked up/damaged ENFP - how about healing ENFP, or something to that effect? You'll slowly feel yourself getting better, and it'll feel more natural.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Kito said:


> @_Rim_ perhaps you're just extroverted in a material sense, as in you're more energized by things around you than your own inner world. It's a similar way in which E-type 7's are extroverted. Perhaps you could just look past the social stuff and your feelings in situations and think if you use Ne primarily in every situation?
> 
> The things you listed for why you're probably an extrovert, I could relate to as well. Have you read about inferior functions for ENFPs too? Sorry if I'm saying things that have already been mentioned, I kind of skimmed the thread. I found that when reading the inferior function descriptions for ENPs and IFPs, the IFP one struck a chord with me, it gave me this gut feeling that I couldn't ignore. Is there any type you just feel more instinctively comfortable being?
> 
> As a bit of a side note, it's depressing you call yourself a fucked up/damaged ENFP - how about healing ENFP, or something to that effect? You'll slowly feel yourself getting better, and it'll feel more natural.


Hmm I feel good being type 6. In fact discovering the negative and positive side of 6 has led me to one perticular feat that changed a lot for me. Basically I decided to have courage and it worked brilliantly.

I'm not confortable with any MBTI type, especially because I can only relate to a mishmash of many types in stead of one type.

My inferior and tertiery has to be either te-Si or Si-Te. I know this especially because when stresed I have this need to clean, plan...and organize, I also get aware of whats going on with my body and will crave confort, familiarity. It also makes me critical and rigid, questioning and needing evidence (facts) for assertions.

I'm not the social type of person and I don't consider that fun or entertaining...suck badly at networking. the extroversion doesen't extend to sociability.

I have no problem with the negative and I'm well aware of just how bady fucked up I really am. (maybe its a lack of type 9 in me) Despite what you may think about this I'm glad about certain negative bits in me and I don't wish to become more sociable. I'm okay with a few good friends and family.

Essentially I should be ENFP or INFP or something in between based on functions, however I can't relate to all the touchy feely bits or the "lets avoid the negative and be optimistic" bits. For some reason I percieve that as "weak" and "naive".


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Rim said:


> so you could come in to work up to 7 minutes late, leave 7 minutes before break time and arrive back 7 minutes after break, leave 7 minutes before actual going home time and still be recorded as on time every time? XD almost half an hour to avoid work.


Yep, and ten free hours of pay at the end of the month.roud:


----------

